# Angle head lizard



## orionmystery (Jul 7, 2012)

_Gonocephalus grandis._

Male....harsh mid day sun light 



IMG_6362 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Female



IMG_6776 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_7208 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

There are almost always mosquitoes on them.



IMG_6773 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More here: Gonocephalus grandis - angle head lizard | Up Close with Nature


----------



## SCraig (Jul 7, 2012)

Beautiful shots!  Love the first one.

Was this in the wild or in a zoo?


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

aI love hoe it has that little shun of light in the eye. Makes the pic look very powerful


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Lovely! The Facebook shot really shows that lovely detail.. I can only imagine what the full size shot looks like! NICE!


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 8, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Lovely! The Facebook shot really shows that lovely detail.. I can only imagine what the full size shot looks like! NICE!





JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> aI love hoe it has that little shun of light in the eye. Makes the pic look very powerful





SCraig said:


> Beautiful shots!  Love the first one.
> 
> Was this in the wild or in a zoo?



Thanks Charlie, Joshua, Scott.

Scott, shot in the wild.


----------



## bunadski (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow! I'm envious!  How were you able to sneak up on them? We have lots of wild lizards here in our place but I can't get within a few meters of them.


----------

